# Birdhouse Ornaments



## jttheclockman (Dec 25, 2006)

These are my very first turnings off my midi lathe. I think I am going to like this turning stuff.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Dec 25, 2006)

[]WOW[]
they look great


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 25, 2006)

Great job John.  Looks like you are just as good on the lathe as you are on the scrollsaw.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 25, 2006)

All I can say is "Next Year!!!"  Trays take too long.  Those are quite nice.
Rob


----------



## penhead (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice John T.

Did you dye some of that wood (like the red one and the blue one) or is that somehow natural..??


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes I did dye a few to see what they would look like. I dyed green,blue and  pink. Those happened to sell the first so that maybe something to consider next year. The wood was maple burl. All the rest are natural colored woods. I made about 50 of these when I was in the birdhouse mode. They are fun to make.

Just wanted to thank all for their kind words.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice John.  You've really got that egg shape down.  You may want to get a copy of Dick Sing's book on birdhouse ornaments to give you some more ideas.  I'm not saying there is anything wrong with what you've done, but I know I am always looking for new ideas on the birdhouses.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jttheclockman_
> <br />
> I think I am going to like this turning stuff.



I thinnk im going like looking at your turning stuff...[][]


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 27, 2006)

I love 'em.  They'll sell like hotcakes.

I'm assuming they are hollow?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 27, 2006)

Roger

Yes they are hollowed out and as far as selling like hot cakes, well that was not the case this past fall craft season. The very first show I did I sold 20 and then the next 2 shows I sold a total of 5 more. Never could figure out the craft show thing. Very fickle.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jttheclockman_
> <br />Roger
> 
> Yes they are hollowed out and as far as selling like hot cakes, well that was not the case this past fall craft season. The very first show I did I sold 20 and then the next 2 shows I sold a total of 5 more. Never could figure out the craft show thing. Very fickle.



Roger,

They know what you have made.  Then they decide they WANT something else!!  (Tongue in cheek, but it sure happens!!)


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2006)

Duh, the reason I started to post was to congratulate you -COOL houses!!!


----------



## woodmanplus (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice John. Glad to a scroller over here. This fall has been a bummer her in our area,so don't feel bad.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

WoW Really nice work!


----------

